# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Stalno dojenje - utjeha?

## mitri

Prije tjedan dana nam je otišla teta čuvalica koja ja malenu čuvala od njenih 6 mjeseci. Bila nam je divna i malena ju je obožavala. Kako još nismo našli drugu, čuvaju je moji roditelji. Njezin ritam potpuno se promijenio, jer ju sada vozimo kod staraca pa se ujutro mora probuditi... Prije je normalno dojila - ujutro, nakon posla, navečer i oko 2 puta (nekad više, nekad manje) po noći. Sada doji svako malo, čim me vidi trga mi majicu i ako joj odmah nedam - urla. Po noći isto. Da li je to njena reakcija na promjenu? Ima li netko sličnih iskustava?

----------


## TeinaMama

Prilično sam sigurna da je to reakcija na promjenu. Treba joj vremena da se navikne. Dok je Tea bila tak mala nije išla na čuvanje jer sam ja doma, ali kad god bi ja išla na ispit pa sam ju morala ostaviti kod mame, ona bi nakon toga dojila cijelo popodne i cijelu noć. Točno smo skužili da je uvijek tak. Nakon mog odlaska u Zg uvijek je slijedila neprospavana noć.

----------

